# Are You A Pot Stirrer?



## Lon (Feb 26, 2015)

I am, although it's been a while and I'm due. I enjoy throwing a post on the fire just to stimulate conversation of controversial thoughts and ideas. Do you think for example that the majority of the posters on Senior Forums are politically left leaning or right leaning? My guess, and it's just a guess, is that the majority lean way left. What say you?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, I don't think I intentionally "stir the pot", but it sure does look like it happens that way. Oh well, we all have our own opinions on different things in life.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2015)

Nope I'm a fence sitter...unless it become personal...then I'm an attacker...but never a Pot stirrer...

however I do like to see a good devils advocate at work..very entertaining it can be


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2015)

I always stir my pot before I smoke it.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 26, 2015)

I like my pot shaken, not stirred


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

I am left on many issues and I lean right on others.  Example:  I support abortion and the death penalty.  To have and defend opinion is not pot stirring IMNSHO.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I like my pot shaken, not stirred



I knew you were a Bond Girl, Cookie!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 26, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2015)

I think they're are more left leaning than right. I'm definitely left.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm Independent, so I go both ways, and have voted for both Bush and Obama.  I'm for gun rights and the Keystone Pipeline for example, and I'm pro-choice, pro death penalty, etc.  When it comes to protecting medicare and social security I lean left, because I'm against what the right wants to do regarding cutbacks or vouchers for senior "entitlements."  More active posters here appear to be left leaning, being seniors who are concerned with their financial security in their old age, I'm not surprised...although many of us have worked hard all of our adult lives, not all of us are rich.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm not a pot stirrer. It can upset a lot of members and cause trouble.

But I'm not a pansy by a long shot.  I hate name calling.  (Check my signature.)

I've always been a staunch conservative but now being outnumbered by those who haven't seen the light  *YET*.

All across the country, and the world, I've noticed who the liberals are and why they vote as they do.

Happy to say I'm not one of them.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2015)

I have all the signatures on ignore Falcon...what does yours say?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2015)

It says, "Blowing out someone else's candle doesn't make YOURS any brighter".


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, we've all noticed things, I'd say 'noticing things' is the number one reason I'm a liberal.  Maybe liberals do stir the pot more, but we have much more material to work with.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2015)

Falcon said:


> It says, "Blowing out someone else's candle doesn't make YOURS any brighter".



Good signature..I agree..


----------



## oakapple (Feb 26, 2015)

It's strange that you think older people may be more left leaning, because I read that the opposite is true.Younger people are usually more liberal in their views than us oldies.
I'm not a pot stirrer, but sometimes it does make the forum more interesting , I agree, if people are very engaged with a subject.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I always stir my pot before I smoke it.





Cookie said:


> I like my pot shaken, not stirred



I use a grinder ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I always stir my pot before I smoke it.



LMAO!!  Yeah, I stir mine into my Brownies so yep.  Oh yeah, and cleaning the toity I stir that up good too, the cleaner and stuff, gee wiz, whadya think I meant, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

Actually, it'snot like I do it on purpose, but I tend to stick a stick in a hornets nest.  I find it is invigorating at times of great boredom, LOL!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2015)

I lean left, but only because that's the side I "dress" on. 

Pot stirring is like the freedom of speech discussion - sure, you can do it, but you have to be ready to pay the price. 

As part of my former work as an acupuncturist I was the recipient of countless "needle" jokes - "Oh, you just like to needle people!".

Ha-ha. 

But isn't that just what stirring the pot is? Needling people? Unless one has a hidden agenda I see it as a somewhat more interesting form of social intercourse. I use it myself quite often, just to wake people up, but all too often they take it seriously - that I'm attacking them and their fundamental beliefs.

So the result of encountering this too many times? I just shut my mouth and keep my own counsel. The same people that cry that I'm attacking them with my words wouldn't have time to take another breath if I were REALLY intent on destroying them.

So, I just zip the lips.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I lean left, but only because that's the side I "dress" on.
> 
> Pot stirring is like the freedom of speech discussion - sure, you can do it, but you have to be ready to pay the price.
> 
> ...



Oh thank you, my headache is finally gone


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, I sure don't know about that (in red). I really wish that worked for me, but a number of times is sure doesn't. 



AZ Jim said:


> I am left on many issues and I lean right on others.  Example:  I support abortion and the death penalty.  To have and defend opinion is not pot stirring IMNSHO.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 26, 2015)

I am socially progressive and am concerned about social justice issues. This means that I tend to line up with the Left side of the political spectrum but I take them to task for their shortcomings as much as I do the Right. Both fall short of my expectations quite frequently. My political expectations are predicated on my Christian values of preferential treatment for the poor and disadvantaged.

Yes, I do like to stir the pot sometimes. Usually when everyone seems to be in unthinking agreement on some complex issue. We call it prodding the possum.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

oakapple said:


> It's strange that you think older people may be more left leaning, because I read that the opposite is true.Younger people are usually more liberal in their views than us oldies.
> I'm not a pot stirrer, but sometimes it does make the forum more interesting , I agree, if people are very engaged with a subject.



I automatically connect conservatism with christianity as I lived if for 30 year.  I still hold to many of the moral values I was taught from the bible.  It's really hard to know except the vote tells us if there are more libs then conservs I guess, or at least how many are voting.  I think what would be interesting is to know, without a doubt, that every one able/legal to vote, did vote.  I think that younger people tend to be more liberal as they are generally exposed to much more liberalism in this day and age.


----------



## Lon (Feb 26, 2015)

I have become more liberal over the years on a wide range of issues, but then I never was influenced by what they call Christian Values.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

I guess I still have christian values, as the world would call them, but as I mentioned I had them long before I knew a thing about christianity.  My family were basically heathens, as the world would call them.  I guess aside from the liberal and the conservative, I look for the good in people and if it outweighs the bad, well, that's who I want to hang with.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 26, 2015)

Left in Canada can be quite far left, as in Communist Party or Green Party and a few others I'm not familiar with.  There once was NDP (New Democratic Party) but 
the main two are Liberal and Conservative and I consider myself a left wing Liberal.  We don't mix religion and politics here, Conservative does not mean Christian by any stretch of the word, or vice versa.  We don't have capital punishment and its illegal to carry a weapon, unless you have a registered gun which is transported in a locked container. Of course there are many illegal weapons smuggled in, nonetheless.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

I sometimes wonder what brought my family down from Canada.  They are all gone, although some cousins still up in BC, Ontario.  I'd like to know more about them so I will try when I get settled, to do some research.  I know my grandmother was Catholic, but none of that was passed down to us.  I know nothing about their beliefs as far as libs or conservs.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I am socially progressive and am concerned about social justice issues. This means that I tend to line up with the Left side of the political spectrum but I take them to task for their shortcomings as much as I do the Right. Both fall short of my expectations quite frequently. My political expectations are predicated on my Christian values of preferential treatment for the poor and disadvantaged.
> 
> Yes, I do like to stir the pot sometimes. Usually when everyone seems to be in unthinking agreement on some complex issue. We call it prodding the possum.



Sounds like priming the pump here, or stoking the fire Dame.  I don't think I could ever be totally one or the other.  I just see things on both sides I am for, or against.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 26, 2015)

O.K., it looks like the conversation is about categorizing a person's political persuasion and associating it with some kind of preconceived label.  So here it goes:
I'm Christian, and believe that there is ample documentation that Jesus had a strong social conscience, and advocated acceptance of others, and not having a judgmental attitude. Taking care of the needy is something that Jesus felt was important.    Jesus had no tolerance for the greedy and corrupt[moneychangers]. 
Moving forward, I value conservative ideals, including being conscientious about protecting the world's resources, and insuring that the world's peoples have a chance to enjoy the fruits of their labor.

To sum up(laptop battery low):  Unless the GOP regains its civility and respectability, I'll * never* vote with them.   I'll vote for socially and fiscally responsible candidates. In short,I am a *true conservative*.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

I will say only this, to suggest that Christian means Conservative reflects a lack of data.  I am not at all religious but more Liberals are than some seem to believe.  Not all who profess "Christianity" are at all what they would have us believe either BTW.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 27, 2015)

I like to stir the pot, especially when I am making stew...


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I will say only this, to suggest that Christian means Conservative reflects a lack of data.  I am not at all religious but more Liberals are than some seem to believe.  Not all who profess "Christianity" are at all what they would have us believe either BTW.



Quite true, I agree.   I seriously dispute and call into question the definition of what people refer to as "conservative".   Of course, these type of labels are fluid, and change from time to time and place.   I argue with my right wing associates that one can't consider themself as conservative if you ignore the health of the Earth's ecosystems, and are solely concerned with your own enrichment. 

  I refer to my Christian viewpoint to illustrate that the spiritual and philosophical basis of Christendom(ie, the teaching of Jesus) clearing shows that Jesus was perhaps the World's first socialist, and not the Reagan Republican that some would have you believe that He was.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

i prefer to not pot stir and i don't care for pot stirrers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't think I stir the pot but it seems some like to fight about just about anything and may take what I post and twist it somehow to make trouble with it.  I noticed someone did that the other day.  I didn't take the bait happy to say.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2021)

YES! ....and I take the bait too


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2021)

I don’t deliberately set out to stir the pot.
It’s more of an unconsciousness thing from lack of self awareness. I’m working on it


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm typically not a pot-stirrer, but when the occasion calls for, I have a healthy selection of spoons at my disposal, and I'm not a bit afraid to use them.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm typically not a pot-stirrer, but when the occasion calls for, I have a healthy selection of spoons at my disposal, and I'm not a bit afraid to use them.


A healthy selection of spoons?
Is that what you call it?


----------



## Elsie (Apr 25, 2021)

How can either Left wing choices/agenda or right Conservative choices/agenda claim either has correct solutions?  And be sure they are?  Suggesting that Jesus was perhaps the first socialist?  Oh wow, putting him in a category such as how humans think is not possible.  I lean more Conservative, but when I've disagreed with some conservative point, I'm disappointed and I make up my own mind........


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2021)

I’m so glad ALL of that went over my head. 
OK I have noticed I’m somewhat sarcastic. LOL!


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 25, 2021)

Occasionally.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2021)

Cookie said:


> I like my pot shaken, not stirred


LMAO!!!! Funny!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

Pot stirrers are sick trouble makers who enjoy creating havoc and I have no use for them. It's immature and cruel.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 25, 2021)

Maybe not a whole pot.


----------



## Jules (Apr 25, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe not a whole pot.


That’s almost scary.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 25, 2021)

Interesting, a 6 year old thread lays dormant and suddenly springs back to life without missing a beat!  

Here's a hit from Googling "pot stirrer":
_
"They have talent, but stirring the *pot* allows them to draw attention to themselves for self-promotion. They can do good work, but stirring the *pot* to create drama masks their performance or contribution short falls. They are both outspoken, but also chit-chatting behind the scenes."_


http://marcyheim.com/how-to-deal-with-a-pot-stirrer


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i prefer to not pot stir and i don't care for pot stirrers.



Why bump a thread that the OP meant to be controversial?  He flat out stated that was his intent.


----------



## Dana (Apr 25, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Why bump a thread that the OP meant to be controversial?  He flat out stated that was his intent.



_Great comment...obviously the resurrection of a 2015 thread with such a topic heading, is done by a "pot stirrer!"_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2021)

Since this old thread was resurrected, and my thoughts have changed since then, thought I'd comment without getting political.  I am no longer in favor of the death penalty, after learning of some cases where DNA proved some people to be innocent of their alleged crimes. Also, I'm no longer for the Keystone pipeline, due to all I've learned since the start of this thread.  I'm not an expert on either of these subjects and don't claim to be, just a regular citizen giving my take on things.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Interesting, a 6 year old thread lays dormant and suddenly springs back to life without missing a beat!
> 
> Here's a hit from Googling "pot stirrer":
> 
> ...


You're welcome. I get bored.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2021)

I find it amusing that with all the arguments started on the site that there are only 4 1/2 self confessed pot stirrers on this 6 year old thread and two of them aren’t even here any more. 
.....  
I never considered Situphil a pot stirrer. I consider him the funniest member this site has ever had. It’s too bad there aren’t more like him.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Pot stirrers are sick trouble makers who enjoy creating havoc and I have no use for them. It's immature and cruel.


I agree, I never got my jollies by creating havoc and starting trouble.  Too much negativity already in this world, why stir the pot to get reactions?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I never considered Situphil a pot stirrer. I consider him the funniest member this site has ever had. It’s too bad there aren’t more like him.


He wasn't a stirrer, he was a good guy with a good heart, miss him, RIP.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> He wasn't a stirrer, he was a good guy with a good heart, miss him, RIP.


Agree. I miss him too. R.I.P.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree, I never got my jollies by creating havoc and starting trouble.  Too much negativity already in this world, why stir the pot to get reactions?


Now I'm no angel. I don't like pot stirring or pot stirrers......however...........on occasion...I have been know to display an onery streak. And I will deliberately start something for my own amusement. But usually it's if someone has ticked me off. LOL!


----------



## Irwin (Apr 25, 2021)

Some people earn a living by "stirring the pot." Others are just a**holes who get off on conflict.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 25, 2021)

Are you  kidding?  This Forum is incredibly leftest!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't know the difference between the two cuz I don't get involved in politics. I thought this was about stirring up trouble. LOL!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I don't know the difference between the two cuz I don't get involved in politics. I thought this was about stirring up trouble. LOL!


No, the question was, "Do you think the majority of posters on the Forum are left leaning or right leaning?"


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

I misread that didn't I? Geez.


----------



## jerry old (Apr 25, 2021)

love it when a righty and a lefty get on a snit, the hotter the snit gets, the dumber the post


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 26, 2021)

Hope the majority are thinking people that don't do labels or 'Go Team!' polarized marching orders.  People who research issues in depth and form opinions based on independent thought rather that what's hurled (literally and figuratively) from the mouths of biased, polarized media.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 26, 2021)

I haven't taken a poll of the Forum, but I 'd guess it's about 30% left, 30% right, and 40% don't care.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 26, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I don't know the difference between the two cuz I don't get involved in politics. I thought this was about stirring up trouble. LOL!


Me too. I have no idea about what leftest  or rightest means. Politics hasn’t ever been something I’ve been interested in.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Are you  kidding?  This Forum is incredibly leftest!


What about me, Gaer... I'm leftist _and_ rightist... even a little upside down-ist at times!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> What about me, Gaer... I'm leftist _and_ rightist... even a little upside down-ist at times!


hahaha!  You're a NUT!  (teasing, of course!)


----------



## wcwbf (Apr 26, 2021)

pot stirrer.... i don't think of it that way.  not HERE, but on another board there's someone i have YEARS of history with... and not good.  she LIES about the dumbest things and is protected by the mod there.  most of her lies are just stoopid... like Jon Lovitz, the pathological liar from old-time SNL.  it's when she lies about things that could be harmful that i get going.  when she said declawing cats is fine and feeding pets dollar store hot dogs is fine and said her VET agreed... not sitting by.  

right now, she has forgotten to check her script from previous posts about stimulus checks.  first bragging about how much she (and special child) got and now saying she didn't get anything and that he didn't qualify.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm a whisker not a stirrer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Apr 27, 2021)

Not necessarily a pot stirrer, but, I do like to answer those that are shaking the jar.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I misread that didn't I? Geez.


I do that all the time. I read too fast.  Sometimes Imiss the gist of the post!  hahaha!


----------



## katlupe (Apr 28, 2021)

I thought this was a cooking post............


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2021)

I believe in people being able to air their views, disagree with each other, sometimes emotionally. Some subjects are sensitive. This can be done while still remaining civil.   But, when posters say cruel things, baiting someone in hopes of promoting discord or as an excuse to belittle another for their own needs, that is 

pot stirring at its worst. It can also lead to pack mentality where multiple individuals tear into their target, like sharks scenting blood in the water. That is something I won’t do.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I thought this was a cooking post............


It can be.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm not afraid to speak my mind, even if it is out of sinc with everyone else. However, I wouldn't deliberately be provocative just for the fun of it.
I'm definitely a right-winger. I'm waiting for the world to wake up and put an end to all the current nonsense and let decency and common sense prevail.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 28, 2021)

More like Hornets Nests. True story convinced my cousin and I were preparing that ole hornet's nest attached to the corner eve of roof by throwing crabapples at it quickly learned how a hornet sounds when stung in the ear. Can't imagine what angered the hornet, after all we were only preparing them for a real attack


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 28, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i prefer to not pot stir and i don't care for pot stirrers.


Failure to stir makes the dish bland


----------



## Mike (Apr 28, 2021)

I only stir when I am making Porridge for my breakfast.

Mike.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 28, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Are you  kidding?  This Forum is incredibly leftest!


???
You're obviously kidding- yes?


----------



## Nathan (Apr 28, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I thought this was a cooking post............


Lol, so did I!


----------



## jerry old (Apr 28, 2021)

"Well, the one on the right was on the left
And the one in the middle was on the right
And the one on the left was in the middle
And the guy in the rear was a Methodist"
Johnnie Cash


----------



## Dana (Apr 28, 2021)

Generalizations are never helpful…unfortunately, some people regard someone with a strong opinion as a “pot stirrer” usually because, they do not agree with the person’s point of view and wish to put them down. There is a great difference between a person with a strong opinion and a Machiavellian.

Machiavellianism in psychology refers to a personality trait which sees a person so focused on their own interests they will manipulate, deceive, and exploit others to achieve their goals …that is the true pot stirrer!! Steer clear of them. These are the people that play one person off another, say one thing to your face and something else to the next person.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2021)

Dana said:


> Generalizations are never helpful…unfortunately, some people regard someone with a strong opinion as a “pot stirrer” usually because, they do not agree with the person’s point of view and wish to put them down. There is a great difference between a person with a strong opinion and a Machiavellian.
> 
> Machiavellianism in psychology refers to a personality trait which sees a person so focused on their own interests they will manipulate, deceive, and exploit others to achieve their goals …that is the true pot stirrer!! Steer clear of them. These are the people that play one person off another, say one thing to your face and something else to the next person.


QFT.


----------

